# New Years Eve



## alexp1983 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi just wanted to know wheres good to go for New Years Eve in Cyprus as this will be my first one here. Im in my twenties and am looking for a bar and then maybe a club to go on to after. Im in Larnaca but will travel to any where thats good


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

That's a very good question! I am looking forward to seeing the answers as I'm looking for something to do on New Year's Eve. 

Did you know that there are always open air celebrations on Finikoudes, the promenade in Larnaca? Last year Anna Vissi did a concert. There's free drinks, fireworks and usually some stalls selling candy floss, sweet corn etc too. Its probably not what you are looking for but its good inexpensive fun!

By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## trixy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Alex, I will be moving to Cyprus (Paralimni area) on 17th of December. Im also in my mid twentys and was looking for something to do on new year. There is a hotel in Limassol called the Londa hotel which are doing a 5 course sit down meal and then disco after for 90 euros.
At the minute that is all I have found but thought maybe if you can find anything else let me know and I will keep looking and let you know!


----------



## alexp1983 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Trixy and Babs thanks for the replys, as i'll be over with my grandparents and don't really know any one in cyprus sitting at a bar on my own isn't an option! I know the londa hotel well as i used to live in limassol for a few years but always flew back home for christmas and new year so never got to experience the new years festivities there. 

As for the finigoudes its walking distance from where i'll be staying so always a good option.


Thanks


----------



## trixy (Dec 8, 2008)

I know what you mean Alex, I'll be over with my mum and dad and dont really know anyone so dont want to be sitting in a bar on my own either!
I think my parents are doing the hotel so will probably do that with them if I cant find anything else.
Maybe we can get in touch when I get over on the 18th?


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

alexp1983 said:


> Hi just wanted to know wheres good to go for New Years Eve in Cyprus as this will be my first one here. Im in my twenties and am looking for a bar and then maybe a club to go on to after. Im in Larnaca but will travel to any where thats good


Hi there 

My husband and I have just come back from Phaphos and there are some english bars there that are open or you could try the village inn at Kersonniga they were advertising for new years eve but hurry as the numbers are limited. there are young builders (english that go in there.


----------



## alexp1983 (Dec 4, 2008)

Trixy : Would love to get in touch as soon as i get over i'll be over on the 26th, where abouts in england are you from? 
Paralimni is only about a 30minute drive from where i live and i'll have a hire car for a couple of weeks, must say that the village in Kersonigga sounds rather appealing! thanks for the advice Jacqui!!!


----------



## alexp1983 (Dec 4, 2008)

Forgot to ask where is kersonniga???????


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alexp1983 said:


> Forgot to ask where is kersonniga???????


It is actually Kissonerga not kersonniga and it is on the outskirts of Paphos

Regards
Veronica


----------

